# Real Colorado Girls going back to ECNL



## Mile High Dad (Mar 9, 2020)

Real Colorado Is BAACCKKKK! | Real Colorado®  2021
					






					realcolorado.net


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 9, 2020)

Sounds like they finally got what they wanted.  Having two ECNL teams is better than 1 DA team any way you slice it.  The part about getting two teams in the PR was in bold in case anyone missed it.   

Does anyone know if/why SD Surf was not offered two ECNL teams two years ago?


----------



## GeekKid (Mar 10, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Sounds like they finally got what they wanted.  Having two ECNL teams is better than 1 DA team any way you slice it.  The part about getting two teams in the PR was in bold in case anyone missed it.
> 
> Does anyone know if/why SD Surf was not offered two ECNL teams two years ago?


Either they weren't good negotiators  or ECNL didn't want to further dilute the landscape in SoCal...Just my two cents


----------



## oh canada (Mar 11, 2020)

and Dallas Texans









						REAL COLORADO AND DALLAS TEXANS JOIN ECNL GIRLS FOR 2020-2021 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, VA (March 11, 2020) – The Elite Clubs National League Girls is excited to announce that the Dallas Texans and Real Colorado will be returning to the ECNL in 2020-2021.  Both clubs will be “All-In” with the ECNL, making the league the top of their competitive pyramid.    Real Colorado...




					www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com


----------



## From the Spot (Mar 11, 2020)

Any word on clubs from SoCal making a move in either direction?


----------



## timbuck (Mar 11, 2020)

Will clubs with 2 ecnl teams also have ecnl regional league teams?


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 11, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Will clubs with 2 ecnl teams also have ecnl regional league teams?


Looking at Slammers' model, yes.....but only 1 regional league


----------



## timbuck (Mar 11, 2020)

Slammers has 2 rl teams.  Slammers and LAFC slammers


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 11, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Slammers has 2 rl teams.  Slammers and LAFC slammers


thank you.....so safe to say Colorado will have at least one.....


----------



## BigSoccer (Mar 24, 2020)

Two more clubs move to ECNL.  They are back east but it is movement.  https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/nc-courage-and-ufa-join-ecnl_aid47854


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots (Mar 25, 2020)

BigSoccer said:


> Two more clubs move to ECNL.  They are back east but it is movement.  https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/nc-courage-and-ufa-join-ecnl_aid47854


UFA leaving puts TopHat with even worse travel situation, they already have to rely on inter-regional games to get any competition. Meanwhile Concorde Fire is 15 minutes away. If TH flips to ECNL then GDA in the SE is basically dead.

No idea what this means for SoCal, possibly nothing, but GDA everywhere else in the country is deteriorating quickly. You guys have bad traffic, but are blessed to have so many solid clubs a slow car ride away. This virus stuff is really going to get the rest of the country thinking twice about the ridiculous travel needed to support two top leagues.









						ECNL vs. Girls DA hits tipping point: North Carolina Courage and Georgia's UFA leave U.S. Soccer's league
					

U.S. Soccer launched its Girls DA for the 2017-18 season, sparking a turf war with the well-established Girls ECNL, which kicked off in 2009.




					www.socceramerica.com
				




Dude that runs Courage, with the benefit of hindsight... https://www.soccerwire.com/news/paul-riley-launch-of-u-s-soccer-girls-development-academy-was-unnecessary/


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 25, 2020)

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> UFA leaving puts TopHat with even worse travel situation, they already have to rely on inter-regional games to get any competition. Meanwhile Concorde Fire is 15 minutes away. If TH flips to ECNL then GDA in the SE is basically dead.
> 
> No idea what this means for SoCal, possibly nothing, but GDA everywhere else in the country is deteriorating quickly. You guys have bad traffic, but are blessed to have so many solid clubs a slow car ride away. This virus stuff is really going to get the rest of the country thinking twice about the ridiculous travel needed to support two top leagues.
> 
> ...


It was 100% unnecessary and had a negative impact on the majority of the parents, colleges, clubs and players in this country.  For my family, it was horrible experience.  A nightmare that never ended for my soul and my bottom line, my bank account.  The fear that was preached to me was real. Yes, some benefited from an unnecessary push to get what they wanted, to make one league better than the other.  I guess SoCal can run a special socal GDA league and then maybe have less GDA around the country for those who want development over playing in true competitive games. Let the games begin for the Gammers   This is all going to work itself out.  A pause button was in order imho.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 25, 2020)

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> UFA leaving puts TopHat with even worse travel situation, they already have to rely on inter-regional games to get any competition. Meanwhile Concorde Fire is 15 minutes away. If TH flips to ECNL then GDA in the SE is basically dead.
> 
> No idea what this means for SoCal, possibly nothing, but GDA everywhere else in the country is deteriorating quickly. You guys have bad traffic, but are blessed to have so many solid clubs a slow car ride away. This virus stuff is really going to get the rest of the country thinking twice about the ridiculous travel needed to support two top leagues.
> 
> ...


Later on in the episode, Riley shares his belief that the youth soccer players in the U.S. are *suffering developmentally* and “the main thing is getting all the* best players *back together again, and getting them playing more against each other. And I think both of those things right now are not happening.” He almost feels that a third top flight league could be the answer, stating that “we need to get all the *better clubs* back together again. And need to get the *better kids* back together. And we need to do more for them.”

How would Riley or any top coach define "Best players?" "Better Kids?" "Better Clubs?"  Some clubs have shown 100% that they can take average players and make them world class in a few years.  Anything is possible when one sets their mind to something they really want. This is what's so hard about soccer and how one judges the talent in soccer.  Maybe you have the players who are better than the best players all play against each other?  Or have both the best players and the better of the best players all stay together and see who is the best of the best players?  One thing I love about track and the 100 meters, time is the judge, not what one human thinks over another. Can you imagine being in the top three time wise in track and then have the coach tell the #2 top time runner they didn;t make the squad because they feel they can develop the #5 fastest runner to a better time in the future?  I would love to hear about that story if their is one.  It's a lot more subjective with picking your soccer team of 18.  BTW, my dd was in the lead first 25 meters in every track race last year in the varsity 100.  However, she couldn't keep that speed and the other girls who had longer legs and were faster longer would win the race every time.  I could pay thousands to a private runner coach who could maybe help her out with .3 or .4 improvement but genetics in this race was a no brainer.  It's ok, that's life


----------



## EOTL (Mar 25, 2020)

USSF knows GDA is in a death spiral, but the optics of eliminating the girls side in the midst of the WNT class action disaster make it impossible. Realistically, it has few options. First, it can kick the can down the road by letting GDA slowly bleed out over the next 18 months, and then blame a woman (Cindy Parlow) for causing the final collapse. Second, it can negotiate terms of surrender but try to save face by paying ECNL a lot of money to label it a “merger” and avoid the PR nightmare of “discriminating” against women again by eliminating the girls program but keeping the boys. Third, it can eliminate both Academies and save soccer in America for both genders. Fourth, it could turn things around by putting a ton of money into the program - namely by paying all player club fees and travel costs - instead of crushing the remaining clubs and their customers under the overwhelming  weight of the program costs that it has always foisted onto others. We all know USSF’s complete incompetence, cheapskate attitude and misogynistic hubris probably makes option 1 inevitable.

Feel free to chime in GDA Mafia if there are any of you left, and you still think USSF will make soccer great in America again.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> USSF knows GDA is in a death spiral, but the optics of eliminating the girls side in the midst of the WNT class action disaster make it impossible. Realistically, it has few options. First, it can kick the can down the road by letting GDA slowly bleed out over the next 18 months, and then blame a woman (Cindy Parlow) for causing the final collapse. Second, it can negotiate terms of surrender but try to save face by paying ECNL a lot of money to label it a “merger” and avoid the PR nightmare of “discriminating” against women again by eliminating the girls program but keeping the boys. Third, it can eliminate both Academies and save soccer in America for both genders. Fourth, it could turn things around by putting a ton of money into the program - namely by paying all player club fees and travel costs - instead of crushing the remaining clubs and their customers under the overwhelming  weight of the program costs that it has always foisted onto others. We all know USSF’s complete incompetence, cheapskate attitude and misogynistic hubris probably makes option 1 inevitable.
> 
> Feel free to chime in GDA Mafia if there are any of you left, and you still think USSF will make soccer great in America again.


Welcome to the fabulous socal soccer forum @EOTL.  Where you hail from?  I like your 4 options.  Option #1 was preached to me and my dd, and we converted to the GDA and this new philosophy coming out of the Netherlands because of option #1.  I sold my soul to the girls being trained like the boys.  Yelling, screaming, winning at all cost and so on.  In fact, I was sold 100% that the girls will be trained and developed just like the boys DA.  Her old team was taught the boys way.  I will conclude that I predicted the failure of the GDA.  The GDA "end of the line" was easy to predict.  The GDA boat was going the wrong way and I even warned a few pals to get off the boat.  Nothing what we experienced in the GDA could last long.  No way!!!  We love our dd too much to let a few men treat them like you know what.   Maybe a merger is the best way to fix this?


----------



## full90 (Mar 27, 2020)

I think US Soccer can solve it by dissolving the DA and transitioning into a model that any US labeled DA teams have to be affiliated with a pro team. So the mls teams would keep their youth da teams and if any nwsl teams wanted to fund and front a girls DA they could (they won’t and da for girls will end). Da should be mls run anyways as there is miles of difference between boys mls DA teams and non mls. The girls had a great system with ecnl. DA solved nothing on the girls side.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 27, 2020)

full90 said:


> I think US Soccer can solve it by dissolving the DA and transitioning into a model that any US labeled DA teams have to be affiliated with a pro team. So the mls teams would keep their youth da teams and if any nwsl teams wanted to fund and front a girls DA they could (they won’t and da for girls will end). Da should be mls run anyways as there is miles of difference between boys mls DA teams and non mls. The girls had a great system with ecnl. DA solved nothing on the girls side.


Except for some geographic disparities in SoCal which is why it was more “successful”, for lack of a better term, here.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Mar 28, 2020)

full90 said:


> I think US Soccer can solve it by dissolving the DA and transitioning into a model that any US labeled DA teams have to be affiliated with a pro team. So the mls teams would keep their youth da teams and if any nwsl teams wanted to fund and front a girls DA they could (they won’t and da for girls will end). Da should be mls run anyways as there is miles of difference between boys mls DA teams and non mls. The girls had a great system with ecnl. DA solved nothing on the girls side.


I believe this all happened because ecnl had a monopoly on the elite circuit and would block certain clubs from being allowed to join (politics). DA created competition and now ecnl can’t be as picky and has to offer two teams to certain clubs which they never did before. If ecnl would have allowed all the elite clubs to play and made a set of criteria they had to meet to join, don’t think DA would have ever been created. However, DA came in and really put together a competitive league for Socal. This rivalry will continue on and every year teams will switch and there will be something new. Neither is going away in the near future.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I believe this all happened because ecnl had a monopoly on the elite circuit and would block certain clubs from being allowed to join (politics). DA created competition and now ecnl can’t be as picky and has to offer two teams to certain clubs which they never did before. If ecnl would have allowed all the elite clubs to play and made a set of criteria they had to meet to join, don’t think DA would have ever been created. However, DA came in and really put together a competitive league for Socal. This rivalry will continue on and every year teams will switch and there will be something new. Neither is going away in the near future.


What does monopoly mean?
Definition of '*Monopoly*' Definition: A market structure characterized by a single seller, selling a unique product in the market. In a *monopoly* market, the seller faces no competition, as he is the sole seller of goods with no close substitute. ... He enjoys the power of setting the price for his goods.

Monopoly?  How so?  Look what the two clubs who kept getting denied have done.  This was business war and we were all got in the middle of the lies.  Surf and Blues are still the top dogs brand wise.  Let's see what they do for 2020-2021.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What does monopoly mean?
> Definition of '*Monopoly*' Definition: A market structure characterized by a single seller, selling a unique product in the market. In a *monopoly* market, the seller faces no competition, as he is the sole seller of goods with no close substitute. ... He enjoys the power of setting the price for his goods.
> 
> Monopoly?  How so?  Look what the two clubs who kept getting denied have done.  This was business war and we were all got in the middle of the lies.  Surf and Blues are still the top dogs brand wise.  Let's see what they do for 2020-2021.


9 members monopolized SoCal


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> 9 members monopolized SoCal


That's why your club did what they did?  OK, great reason to mess up the whole landscape because of jealousy?  You guys blew it and went the wrong way to beat the competition.  I wouldn;t have let JH or your dudes in my company either.  ECNL didnlt have all the college scholarships in town. Legends and Beach got deals for their players too. Look at how you attack Tad and Rob.  You should say sorry and stop being so jealous.  This boat ride is coming to an end unless Beach, Legends and Surf can buy out the Blues to save Socal the GDA.  May the price be right   I can;t wait to see how all this unfolds.  Money talks dude!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 28, 2020)

Here we go again Kicker. It never ends, round and round we go.....lol   It always comes back to you and me, isn;t that ironic? Hold on.........


----------



## Surf Zombie (Mar 28, 2020)

I saw this posted elsewhere and cut and pasted it here, as it’s an interesting observation:


I think that game is over. USSF has an almost entirely new leadership group.

NCFC (NC Courage) just announced they are leaving GDA.
NCFC is two time NWSL champion.
NCFC coaches also coach US Youth National Teams.
NCFC has several players in the YNT pool.
Cindy Parlow Cone works for NCFC youth, and she now heads USSF.
NCFCs top team will play in the ECNL next season.

= the GDA gig is up.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Here we go again Kicker. It never ends, round and round we go.....lol   It always comes back to you and me, isn;t that ironic? Hold on.........
> 
> View attachment 6728


Nahhh. Even in Quarantine I have more of a life than you.  No need to sit on a forum and respond to myself all day (To the point I need a bathroom break).  I will only acknowledge the Blues comment.  please go find and repost my how I hate on Tad or Rob.  Ton of respect.....just not my flavor.  

Other than that, you do a good enough job of showing everyone why you’ve had such a rough go in the Club Soccer scene...no need for any comments from me. 

Cherrio!


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Nahhh. Even in Quarantine I have more of a life than you.  No need to sit on a forum and respond to myself all day (To the point I need a bathroom break).  I will only acknowledge the Blues comment.  please go find and repost my how I hate on Tad or Rob.  Ton of respect.....just not my flavor.
> 
> Other than that, you do a good enough job of showing everyone why you’ve had such a rough go in the Club Soccer scene...no need for any comments from me.
> 
> Cherrio!


Your on here more than me.  You should get paid (maybe you are) by Beach and GDA for being their pitchman.  No one likes me in soccer and I like it that way.  Until all this gets fixed and all the bad apples get out of the girls game, I will be here.  You have a life, so do I.  It's at home on my computer


----------



## MacDre (Mar 28, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> I saw this posted elsewhere and cut and pasted it here, as it’s an interesting observation:
> 
> 
> I think that game is over. USSF has an almost entirely new leadership group.
> ...


That would be cool.  I have family in some of the poorest communities in NC.  I’m talking dirt floors, no running water, heat your house with a wood stove poor.  I would love for my kid to play in NC.
My little cousin is a rapper in NC


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 28, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> I saw this posted elsewhere and cut and pasted it here, as it’s an interesting observation:
> 
> 
> I think that game is over. USSF has an almost entirely new leadership group.
> ...


SoCal is fighting hard to keep their GDA front.  What will the blues do?


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 28, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> I saw this posted elsewhere and cut and pasted it here, as it’s an interesting observation:
> 
> 
> I think that game is over. USSF has an almost entirely new leadership group.
> ...


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 28, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Nahhh. Even in Quarantine I have more of a life than you.  No need to sit on a forum and respond to myself all day (To the point I need a bathroom break).  I will only acknowledge the Blues comment.  please go find and repost my how I hate on Tad or Rob.  Ton of respect.....just not my flavor.
> 
> Other than that, you do a good enough job of showing everyone why you’ve had such a rough go in the Club Soccer scene...no need for any comments from me.
> 
> Cherrio!


So Kicker, my dd was the one who had a rough go at the club soccer scene.  It was only from 2017-2019.  All was good before and after.  So, let's be clear. I had a rough go for two years out of 10.  Not bad imo.  I know parents who have said club soccer scene has been hell for them the last two years?  How bout you over there at the Beach Kicker?


----------



## full90 (Mar 28, 2020)

A few clubs getting blocked from ECNL is a way better problem to have (those clubs still had tons of talent who were developed and recruited by colleges) than two watered down leagues. Pick your poison. So legends and beach weren’t ecnl. Ok. They still were very good with very good players. As it is now DA has some crap teams and ecnl has crap teams and overall both levels are poor. There are some god awful DA teams. And ecnl. The talent is spread out, the levels are a mess. DA solved nothing. It needs to end.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Mar 30, 2020)

full90 said:


> A few clubs getting blocked from ECNL is a way better problem to have (those clubs still had tons of talent who were developed and recruited by colleges) than two watered down leagues. Pick your poison. So legends and beach weren’t ecnl. Ok. They still were very good with very good players. As it is now DA has some crap teams and ecnl has crap teams and overall both levels are poor. There are some god awful DA teams. And ecnl. The talent is spread out, the levels are a mess. DA solved nothing. It needs to end.


If ecnl would have allowed  Beach and legends to be part of ecnl it would have been an incredible league. I can't confirm but find it hard to believe that clubs outside of socal weren't treated the same way by ecnl. So DA saw this as an opportunity and did something about it, I dont know if it will last and I am not sure if they did it the right way. All I can see is that there is one watered down league now in socal and that is ECNL. You have slammers, then no one else. GDA in socal has surf, blues, legends, beach, real socal, city SC and Albion. I would be part of GDA in socal for as long as it lasts due to the competition. If you want a guaranteed trophy or to be able to say you won league, go to slammers. They will win almost every age group because no competition and because they are a good competitive club. So what has been ecnl's response to this? Let's keep grabbing clubs by offering two teams, if GDA does fold like you all say then the league's will be even more watered down because there will be six A team's and six B team's in each league. They have only made this offer to a few clubs so far but how long until they offer it to everyone willing to join? 

What I am trying to get across is it shoudn't matter the name of the league, go where the best competition is if you can manage the drive time and other logistics. Right now, in socal, that is GDA. Once that changes, I will be all for ecnl, time will tell.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lol. Cool-aid drinker. ECNL is stronger than DA most certainly at the oldest age groups, where it matters most (college coaches). They players want to play HS soccer.  Blues has ECNL, too, and they win National Championships. In fact, they have some of their tops teams in ECNL, and their second/third teams in DA. Strikers are very strong in some age groups. Slammers and LAFC are always good. You don't have bottom feeders in ECNL like you do in DA. Pats, OC Surf, Albion, Galaxy's (depending on the age group).

Why do you think teams, including the Slammers, are leaving DA, but no one is leaving ECNL? Better league, better structure.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 30, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Lol. Cool-aid drinker. ECNL is stronger than DA most certainly at the oldest age groups, where it matters most (college coaches). They players want to play HS soccer.  Blues has ECNL, too, and they win National Championships. In fact, they have some of their tops teams in ECNL, and their second/third teams in DA. Strikers are very strong in some age groups. Slammers and LAFC are always good. You don't have bottom feeders in ECNL like you do in DA. Pats, OC Surf, Albion, Galaxy's (depending on the age group).
> 
> Why do you think teams, including the Slammers, are leaving DA, but no one is leaving ECNL? Better league, better structure.


This stuff their all on causes blindness too and hearing loss. I tried to warn them all but whatever.  What can one do but shut up and move on.  The war of 2016 is almost over.  Lot's of Guru's in soccer serving up the most addicting form of koolaid west of AZ.  My hate PM box is getting spooky again.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Mar 31, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Lol. Cool-aid drinker. ECNL is stronger than DA most certainly at the oldest age groups, where it matters most (college coaches). They players want to play HS soccer.  Blues has ECNL, too, and they win National Championships. In fact, they have some of their tops teams in ECNL, and their second/third teams in DA. Strikers are very strong in some age groups. Slammers and LAFC are always good. You don't have bottom feeders in ECNL like you do in DA. Pats, OC Surf, Albion, Galaxy's (depending on the age group).
> 
> Why do you think teams, including the Slammers, are leaving DA, but no one is leaving ECNL? Better league, better structure.


 I am going to do something crazy here and back up everything I said with proof. 
1) I am a cool aid drinker even though I stated that the name of the league didn't matter and to just go where it is most competitive. 
2) I said that I don't think DA is doing everything right and HS is one of them but not ALL players want to play HS
3) Most of blues older teams are Baker's who wants his players on his Jserra HS team and not possible with DA but as a club blues are going DA from all the blues parents I talk to
4) Strikers standings from U13 - U18/19 in order (11th, 7th, 3rd, 5th, 7th, 3rd) if by very strong you mean an average standing of 6th, I agree. I am guessing you are a striker dad and good for you for supporting them.
5) Galaxy is first in one age group but around middle of the pack in the rest so i don't know if bottom feeder is correct but I noticed you ignored Legends, Beach, SD surf, blues and real so cal which ecnl doesn't have that type of quality.
6) AZ arsenal, Phoenix Rising, DMCV sharks and rebels are bottom of the standings in most age groups.

I am not arguing that DA is better overall or will always be better, my only argument is that DA offers way better competition right now. When that changes I will be onboard with ECNL or if some 3rd league is created. My suggestion is that you stop having loyalty to a league and just go where the best development and competition is.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 31, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am going to do something crazy here and back up everything I said with proof.
> 1) I am a cool aid drinker even though I stated that the name of the league didn't matter and to just go where it is most competitive.
> 2) I said that I don't think DA is doing everything right and HS is one of them but not ALL players want to play HS
> 3) Most of blues older teams are Baker's who wants his players on his Jserra HS team and not possible with DA but as a club blues are going DA from all the blues parents I talk to
> ...


Lame!!!!!!!  You sir are no Guru.  You no nothing about what your're talking about.  25%ter?  This is only a challenge and mean know disrespect to your or your dd.  What level is your goat?  Please help me help you with your horrible understanding of both leagues.  I'm a Striker papa and we tied Slammers. Is that worthy of something?  If that stupid league makes it another year, let's set up some challenges, cool?  Oh wait, your're dumb league wont allow your dd to play with us over hear.  That be tooooo bad Guru.  Some really good players in both leagues.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 2, 2020)

Strikers U19'S are tied for second, only Blues Baker (reigning national champs) is ahead of them. The U15's are very good as well with a youth national team prospect. What I said is that 'Strikers are very strong in some age groups'. That is accurate. 

Blues has very good ECNL teams in U19, U17, and U16. These are the ages where HS soccer come into play. 

Blues Bakers players preferred to remain in ECNL. That is why they have their third team at best playing DA at the U19 age level.

Slammers have always been a top dog. They play ECNL.You like to claim ownership of the Blues, Yet Blues plays in both leagues. Blues are NOT going DA. They are staying in both leagues. And, with the exodus from DA to ECNL, I cannot see any scenario they would choose the less stable league.  Blues and Slammers have the best national brands. Guess where they play?

AZ Arsenal and Phoenix rising have some excellent teams. And, some weaker teams. Just like Del Sol and Utah Royals.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 2, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Strikers U19'S are tied for second, only Blues Baker (reigning national champs) is ahead of them. The U15's are very good as well with a youth national team prospect. What I said is that 'Strikers are very strong in some age groups'. That is accurate.
> 
> Blues has very good ECNL teams in U19, U17, and U16. These are the ages where HS soccer come into play.
> ts on that t
> ...


My dd 04 Strikers team played that 05's Strikers right before Corono virus lock down.  It was our first game after HS.....lol.  My dd and I were very impressed with that team.  We tied them 2-2 or 1-1 I think.  The 05 team played prettier soccer, and what I mean by that is they tried harder to pass from the back and brought it up the field.  They also tried harder.My dd was pooped after first 5 minutes and had to take it up a notch she said  I saw some top top goat(s) on that team, let me tell you.  With the mass exodus from the GDA, it looks like both teams will look to improve.  Keep in mind some girls around this time quit.  Next years haul looks really promising.  I can;t say who, but Strikers will be very very competitive in 04 and 05 age groups.  I can;t speak on the 03s because I don;t know anyone on that team.  I pray we get the season started in September, with August as start time.  Kiss this season goodbye everyone and your check.  No travel or team fees so you save on that.  It sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Apr 3, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Blues are NOT going DA. They are staying in both leagues. And, with the exodus from DA to ECNL, I cannot see any scenario they would choose the less stable league. Blues and Slammers have the best national brands. Guess where they play?
> 
> AZ Arsenal and Phoenix rising have some excellent teams. And, some weaker teams. Just like Del Sol and Utah Royals.


We shall see what blues does but I am being told they want to go DA. I am sure they would love to stay in both as long as possible but I have been told that ecnl doesn't like that and will make them choose soon. You are right, blues and slammers do have a good brand but SD surf probably has a better brand than them and where do they play? Beach, legends and Real So Cal also are big brands and where do they play? What you are saying now is true, in my opinion there is a nod to DA for competitiveness but you can argue it's close. If Blues does move completely to DA then 4 of the 5 biggest brands in socal soccer will be in socal DA. 

I agree some good and some bad about the AZ teams but my point was that you tried to make it seem like DA has "bottom feeders" and ecnl doesn't. I personally wouldn't call those clubs that but I can't tell you what to do. I do enjoy your take and you could have a point that the older ages are stronger in ecnl which would make sense since when DA was introduced those girls were already playing HS and why change from the league that has been around longer. However, the younger ages are much stronger in DA than ecnl. So does that signify a shift? After these older teams age out then DA will have the stronger teams and more competitive league?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 3, 2020)

Is it fair to assume that Blues have only held onto ECNL to this point to satisfy Baker's own need for top High School players?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> We shall see what blues does but I am being told they want to go DA. I am sure they would love to stay in both as long as possible but I have been told that ecnl doesn't like that and will make them choose soon. You are right, blues and slammers do have a good brand but SD surf probably has a better brand than them and where do they play? Beach, legends and Real So Cal also are big brands and where do they play? What you are saying now is true, in my opinion there is a nod to DA for competitiveness but you can argue it's close. If Blues does move completely to DA then 4 of the 5 biggest brands in socal soccer will be in socal DA.
> 
> I agree some good and some bad about the AZ teams but my point was that you tried to make it seem like DA has "bottom feeders" and ecnl doesn't. I personally wouldn't call those clubs that but I can't tell you what to do. I do enjoy your take and you could have a point that the older ages are stronger in ecnl which would make sense since when DA was introduced those girls were already playing HS and why change from the league that has been around longer. However, the younger ages are much stronger in DA than ecnl. So does that signify a shift? After these older teams age out then DA will have the stronger teams and more competitive league?


My dd 04 Strikers team challenges your GDA clubs 04 team to an online juggling contest.  If Blues goes all in GDA they will save the league, it's that simple.  The one club that the USSF hates the most is the one club they need the most. How ironic....lol!!! I'm sure the  "New Deal" will be tempting.  I kind of hope they go all in GDA now.  No ECNL.  Then we can have AFL and NFL.  Or ABA and the NBA.  AL and NL.  This is so funny LMOL right now in tears.  How the world turns and how money talks.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Is it fair to assume that Blues have only held onto ECNL to this point to satisfy Baker's own need for top High School players?


And isn't this the year that most of the girls on that ECNL team will be graduating? 
I believe his next "Super Team" is in the 07 age group. Those girls have 2 years until HS.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Apr 3, 2020)

timbuck said:


> And isn't this the year that most of the girls on that ECNL team will be graduating?
> I believe his next "Super Team" is in the 07 age group. Those girls have 2 years until HS.


The 07 team has been told DA by Baker. I think next year will be an interesting year for him, this will be the least amount of talent he has had on a HS team in awhile and even this year he didn't win anything with two stanford players. As far as club and the 07 team, also probably the least talented team he has had. That isn't a knock on any of the girls on that team it's just that he had some STUD players from his 3 older teams. The 07s could still be very good but he will have to show he can adjust and outcoach other teams now that he doesn't have the most talented roster in every game. If not, I see lots of yelling and socal soccer posts dedicated to him.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Is it fair to assume that Blues have only held onto ECNL to this point to satisfy Baker's own need for top High School players?


BS dude.  They held on to make double the money.  Smart business and their laughing at the bank.  I would actually give advice to the board to go ahead and sell to Surf, Legends  or Beach and the GDA or all of them combine can pitch in and let Tad and Larry retire with dignity.  The things these club Docs said about Tad & Larry is appalling.  Jealousy!!!  If Blues goes all in ECNL, GDA is dead.  However, If Blues is bought at the right price, then GDA lives another year.  I actually really like this idea now.  I will 100% fight for an inter-league schedule for next season. No more chickens.  We will play inter league games, I will fight for that @SoccerGuru.  Its on dude!!!!


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 3, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> The 07 team has been told DA by Baker. I think next year will be an interesting year for him, this will be the least amount of talent he has had on a HS team in awhile and even this year he didn't win anything with two stanford players. *As far as club and the 07 team, also probably the least talented team he has had.* That isn't a knock on any of the girls on that team it's just that he had some STUD players from his 3 older teams. The 07s could still be very good but he will have to show he can adjust and outcoach other teams now that he doesn't have the most talented roster in every game. If not, I see lots of yelling and socal soccer posts dedicated to him.


Really? Many would say they are the top 2007 team in the country....beat Barclay's Surf the last three times they have played them and that Surf team is ultra stacked.......I could be wrong as I only really know Surf at this age group but think the 2007 Baker team is just as dominant as his older teams were at this age.....agree with you about his H.S. team.....fireworks coming.......


----------



## SoccerGuru (Apr 3, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Really? Many would say they are the top 2007 team in the country....beat Barclay's Surf the last three times they have played them and that Surf team is ultra stacked.......I could be wrong as I only really know Surf at this age group but think the 2007 Baker team is just as dominant as his older teams were at this age.....agree with you about his H.S. team.....fireworks coming.......


Yes, they beat surf the last two years at blues cup but then they lose to heat and draw with slammers and phoenix rising in socal. So at times they do play like the best but other times they don't so what you said is fair but I want to see how they fair in DA. Next year they will have multiple games against SD surf, Legends and Beach.

and yes, get your popcorn ready for those fireworks!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> BS dude.  They held on to make double the money.  Smart business and their laughing at the bank.  I would actually give advice to the board to go ahead and sell to Surf, Legends  or Beach and the GDA or all of them combine can pitch in and let Tad and Larry retire with dignity.  The things these club Docs said about Tad & Larry is appalling.  Jealousy!!!  If Blues goes all in ECNL, GDA is dead.  However, If Blues is bought at the right price, then GDA lives another year.  I actually really like this idea now.  I will 100% fight for an inter-league schedule for next season. No more chickens.  We will play inter league games, I will fight for that @SoccerGuru.  Its on dude!!!!


There's nothing to buy? You are vastly overestimating the value of Blues both financially and as an influencer in the game. 5 years ago maybe. Now they're just another club.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> There's nothing to buy? You are vastly overestimating the value of Blues both financially and as an influencer in the game. 5 years ago maybe. Now they're just another club.


They're making more money than ever.  What fields did you play on last year?  You have no idea what your talking about.  No since of any buisness at all.  Just another club that if they go all in ECNL will kill GDA,  However, if they go all in GDA, they save the GDA.  Just another club?  Your just a sore loser who always lost to the Blues.  Get over it and at least speak with conviction.  All your information is wrong and mine is 85% right.  I do add a few Singers in from time to time but I never cheat anyone out of money with lies and tricks.  You, Guru, Lastman and Kicker should start a club together if your not already at the same club.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> They're making more money than ever.  What fields did you play on last year?  You have no idea what your talking about.  No since of any buisness at all.  Just another club that if they go all in ECNL will kill GDA,  However, if they go all in GDA, they save the GDA.  Just another club?  Your just a sore loser who always lost to the Blues.  Get over it and at least speak with conviction.  All your information is wrong and mine is 85% right.  I do add a few Singers in from time to time but I never cheat anyone out of money with lies and tricks.  You, Guru, Lastman and Kicker should start a club together if your not already at the same club.


You also vastly overestimate your knowledge and understanding of the game and the business.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> You also vastly overestimate your knowledge and understanding of the game and the business.


I know how this game works bro.  This soccer business is for the birds an full of cheats.  Pay to play, yuk!!!  That is not how sports are played dude.   I'm glad you know how the inner workings work because I sure do and it sucks and it's why the men will always suck at soccer.  All you guys played this game and you made it worse by cheating.  This is the biggest fraud and scam all in one.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm glad you know how the inner workings work because I sure do...


I know I will regret asking this question, but here goes....you said you would never served on a board of directors for a soccer club....so what exactly qualifies you to  know how anything on the financial or operational side of running a Soccer Club works?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I know I will regret asking this question, but here goes....you said you would never served on a board of directors for a soccer club....so what exactly qualifies you to  know how anything on the financial or operational side of running a Soccer Club works?


...and while we’re asking questions and you have all the answers Elle. Is it even possible to buy a 501 c3?


----------



## timmyh (Apr 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I know I will regret asking this question, but here goes....you said you would never served on a board of directors for a soccer club....so what exactly qualifies you to  know how anything on the financial or operational side of running a Soccer Club works?


You know better than this. Please stop responding to him. It is the only way he might eventually go away.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 3, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I know I will regret asking this question, but here goes....you said you would never served on a board of directors for a soccer club....so what exactly qualifies you to  know how anything on the financial or operational side of running a Soccer Club works?


Nada. Anything else is a fabrication or lie. Which we all know are many.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> ...and while we’re asking questions and you have all the answers Elle. Is it even possible to buy a 501 c3?


Buy their assets, pay off their creditors (or not?), hire their employees, and file new non-profit paperwork with a similar enough name so that you can "inherit" field permits next year.  Is that close enough?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Buy their assets, pay off their creditors (or not?), hire their employees, and file new non-profit paperwork with a similar enough name so that you can "inherit" field permits next year.  Is that close enough?


What assets? They don’t own any fields or property do they? They have staff. Why would you buy staff if you can simply hire them? Paying off their creditors, if they have any, doesn’t seem like a great investment either? And if you’re re-filing as another entity you’re not buying the organization. So in response to your question. No not really!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Apr 4, 2020)

@timmyh  that is exactly what I do. I only respond to people that aren't him. However, I don't think he will go away even if everyone on here starts to ignore his comments.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> What assets? They don’t own any fields or property do they? They have staff. Why would you buy staff if you can simply hire them? Paying off their creditors, if they have any, doesn’t seem like a great investment either? And if you’re re-filing as another entity you’re not buying the organization. So in response to your question. No not really!


Somebody owns the field equipment (goals, nets, corner flags, line painter, perhaps a locker somewhere, etc).  They may also have a stock of numbered bibs and the like for practices and tryouts.  Perhaps some office equipment, like computers and phones for the BODs and senior coaches.  Paying off the creditors had a ? attached, but that might be valuable to maintain intangibles like "good will".  Are you new to this?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 4, 2020)

Will this be a bigger problem for big clubs or small clubs? 
I guess you’d have to look at the financials for a true picture. 
Most clubs rent fields from someone. Big clubs are at Great Park or similar. Small clubs are at community fields or the open grass of a middle school.
Anyone know how great park / Silverlakes / etc are handling this?  Are they still expecting rent to be paid?
Large clubs have 3+ teams per age group.  Small clubs have 1 or 2.  If these numbers shrink, who is impacted more?
Large clubs have coaches that cover 3+ teams and it’s their main source of income.  Small clubs may have similar set up.  Will coaches be jumping ship to follow money/volume of teams?
Tournaments-  big clubs usually put on a big tournament.  With reciprocity “deals” for other clubs. Some small clubs have a tournament, but they are less expensive and have lower attendance.  Does the big club depend on tournament revenue more than the small clubs?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Somebody owns the field equipment (goals, nets, corner flags, line painter, perhaps a locker somewhere, etc).  They may also have a stock of numbered bibs and the like for practices and tryouts.  Perhaps some office equipment, like computers and phones for the BODs and senior coaches.  Paying off the creditors had a ? attached, but that might be valuable to maintain intangibles like "good will".  Are you new to this?


Lol. Pinnies and a field liner. So back to my original point. There’s nothing to purchase. There’s plenty of fools who’ve been in this a long time


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Lol. Pinnies and a field liner. So back to my original point. There’s nothing to purchase. There’s plenty of fools who’ve been in this a long time


You can twist and ignore the facts if you like, but that just makes your position look empty.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 5, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Lol. Pinnies and a field liner. So back to my original point. There’s nothing to purchase. There’s plenty of fools who’ve been in this a long time


I might regret doing this but, wtf, what else is there to do in our houses today?  Purchase the coaches?  No!  Purchase the fields?  No, unless you want to buy the Great Park.  Purchase the pinnies?  Only the colors, lime and blues.  I still think they have the best colors.  Purchase equipment?  No!  They just scrimmage and play kickball.  No cones to buy.  Purchase the brand?  Hell yes!!!

What is the meaning of brand value?
Definition: Brand Value
The net present value or the future value of the cash flows that are attributable to the brand name or brand personality is known as brand value. A brand is an intangible asset of a business, and helps in differentiating between a company's book value and market value.

Have you and your pals like Soccer Guru watched the Blues U17 team play this year?  How about Bakers super stars that will be on TV going for college cup this season?  How about their GDA teams and ECNL teams?  How many scholarships does Blues give out to entice suckers to their program?  Zero.  How many paying customers in the two top leagues did they have this year?  x times x=   How old is the brand?  How many all time YNT?  Big time D1 scholarships?  Cal South State Cup Champs?  ECNL National Championship?   
Have some advice from me please.  Listen to Timmy.  Don;t respond to my ideas and opinions.  I know my #1 Carl very well and were best friends now. In fact, he went out with my wife all day yesterday. Opposites are attracted to each other just so you know.  An Angel with a Demon.  Go figure Long story and I won;t bore you with the details.  Most of you just know how to buy want you want. Not much to buy off these days.  Also, Mark Cuban say's when this Corona is over, we will see America 2.0.  He said he's clueless on what that all means, but get ready he said.  I am ready so ready.  I'm working on "what makes a brand have value" and will share later today


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 5, 2020)

How do you measure brand awareness?
*Tactics for measuring brand awareness*

Surveys. Whether you conduct a survey by email, website or telephone, you can either ask existing customers how they heard of you or ask a random selection of people if they are familiar with your brand. ...
Look at website traffic. ...
Look at search volume data. ...
Use social listening.
Test question on brand awareness: What comes to your mind when you think of Real Colorodo FC Girls Soccer Club?  Five seconds and then go, 1, 2, 3 , 4 , 5 and go.............

1) #1 Girls club in CO
2) All in ECNL with two teams
3) Mallory Pugh
4) Sophie Smith
5) High School Soccer Rules and both MP and SM were big time HS Soccer players like Tab was.
6) They have top 04 team with a truly gifted CM and some other super gifted players
7) My dd got the tie winning goal at Far West Regional's with no time left on the clock and advance her team and not Real CO to Texas to try and win Naty.  Her team went on to win the Naty!!!!  Just win baby.  
Actually, that took me 15seconds so I'll give you guys who are playing 15 seconds too   I will say they have an excellent brand.  No brand is perfect either so I'm sure they have had their own local issues.  Getting two ECNL teams is big league.  Will this be A team and B team or mixed?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How do you measure brand awareness?
> *Tactics for measuring brand awareness*
> 
> Surveys. Whether you conduct a survey by email, website or telephone, you can either ask existing customers how they heard of you or ask a random selection of people if they are familiar with your brand. ...
> ...


I forgot one more thing.  Both MP and SM got full ride offers I believe to the two best soccer colleges imho.  MP signed with UCLA and then changed her mind and went pro/WNT and then SM also changed her mind and went pro/WNY after two years at Stanford   So it's not that crazy to want to play pro and walk away from $250,000 college deal?  Not for all but for some goats.  I think it's cool that they have the choice


----------



## Mile High Dad (Apr 7, 2020)

Alums also include Janine Beckie and Jaelene Hinkle


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 7, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Alums also include Janine Beckie and Jaelene Hinkle


You guys rock!! From my eyes in SoCal, it looks like a professional run academy that treat their goats with respect.  Do you know if they had to pay club fees or was it a free ride?  Just curious.  Some think it's either all pay or no pay.  I'm so stoked you guys came over.  How are the two teams going to be next season?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Apr 7, 2020)

I do believe it is all pay. They really know how to develop not only players but teams. This area is very much like OC (CA escapee ) and has quite a bit of talent spread out over 4/5 clubs. But Real attracts the GOATS and fields some pretty competitive teams in all age groups. I am hoping both teams will compete equally. My DD is U16 also and while the Top team is definitely stacked and is one of the Top 10 teams in the Nation, the "second" team can hold it's own with most other teams. In the snowmaggedon DA showcase held here in Denver, the ECNL team got to play in the showcase against some DA teams and went 2-1-0 iirc.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 7, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> I do believe it is all pay. They really know how to develop not only players but teams. This area is very much like OC (CA escapee ) and has quite a bit of talent spread out over 4/5 clubs. But Real attracts the GOATS and fields some pretty competitive teams in all age groups. I am hoping both teams will compete equally. My DD is U16 also and while the Top team is definitely stacked and is one of the Top 10 teams in the Nation, the "second" team can hold it's own with most other teams. In the snowmaggedon DA showcase held here in Denver, the ECNL team got to play in the showcase against some DA teams and went 2-1-0 iirc.


All pay, interesting.  Blues was like that too and so is Strikers.  I think some offer "free" to get goats to come over but I don;t think it's that many.  Every time my dd team played a team from CO, it was tough.  Rush was good back in the day.  I think you guys have that soft/hard Jersey attitude as well, but Jersey holds the court on toughness.  Snow is not easy to play soccer in.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Apr 7, 2020)

There may indeed be a few "scholarships" to be had, but like you said not too many.


----------

